# Team Root vs Team Taka



## RedChidori (Apr 11, 2014)

The title says it all peoples .
*TEAM ROOT*






VS
*TEAM TAKA*


Location: Itachi vs Team Seven & Chiyo
State of Mind: IC for all
Starting Distance: 12 meters away
Knowledge: Team Root knows about Sasuke's MS, Jugo's Curse Mark, Karin's Uzumaki Chains, and Suigetsu's hydrofication jutsu. Team Taka knows about Izanagi, Torune's poison bug jutsu, and Fu's Shintenshin no jutsu.
Restrictions: Kotoamatsukami, Jugo will not attack his comrades if he goes full CS2. 
Additional Info: This is MS Sasuke during his fight with Danzo. *Members of each team must fight individually against their opponents. Keep in mind that team members will assist a fellow teammate if they survive their individual fight.* Individual fights goes as follows:

*Danzo vs Sasuke*

*Karin vs Sai*

*Suigetsu vs Fu*

*Torune vs Jugo*

READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 11, 2014)

Now this is the type of thread I like to see  +reps to you

Danzo vs Sasuke ends like it did in the manga. Danzo's IC, he's not giving up Shisui's eye, but Sasuke's also really exhausted 

Sai vs Karin
hmm, I'm giving this to Sai, just cuz Karin isn't using chains unless bloodlusted. and that's really her only long range attack, portrayal or not.

Suigetsu vs Fu
Giving this to Suigetsu, Fu is more support than anything, Suigetsu is much more combat oriented.

Juugo vs Torune
This one is a draw, Juugo gets the last hit, but Torune poisons him.

This leaves Sai to go against a tired Sasuke and Suigetsu, either one solos.
Team Taka mid-high difficulty.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 11, 2014)

EDIT: Didn't read OP.

Will provide response soon.


----------



## RedChidori (Apr 11, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Now this is the type of thread I like to see  +reps to you
> 
> Danzo vs Sasuke ends like it did in the manga. Danzo's IC, he's not giving up Shisui's eye, but Sasuke's also really exhausted
> 
> ...



Thanks for the +reps man !


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 11, 2014)

Team Taka wins this more times than not 

Sasuke vs Danzo - This ends up jus like it did in the manga,,, sasuke,,eventually bests danzo,, through a battle of stamina,,,, and now that he has knowledge on danzos izanagi,, he wins this more easier than how  he did  in the manga

Sai vs Karin - If karin uses her chains effectively,,then i can evetually see her beating Sai,, however,,, i would still give sai the addvantage,,since shes a non combat type

suigetsu vs fuu - suigetsu wins,, this,,, mind transfer is more suitable when ur working as a team,, and since this is an individual battle then suigetsu is definitely winning through his blade skills and liquifying abilities

juugo vs torune - torune wins this,, his insects are too fatal for jugo to touch,, and since juugo is a CQC fighter,, i dont see him effectively landing a hit on torune without the latters insects backfiring him,,, 

leaving with Sasuke vs Torune and possibly Sai,,,, 
Sai and Torune are both  gettinng roasted by amaterasu,, or shot by a susanoo arrow since both of them lack the speed or an effective counter to these 2 techniques


----------



## Sabco (Apr 11, 2014)

team root

there is no obito to save sasuke from Ura shishio here


----------



## Bonly (Apr 11, 2014)

Sasuke vs Danzo would result in Danzo losing again but this time with slight differences. 

Sai vs Karin would depend if she can use the chains when she isn't worried about Sasuke and how well can she control said chains if she can use it. For now I'd favor Sai to win due to his better portrayal and feats.

I'd favor Fu to lose more times then not, he's pretty screwed against Suigetsu due to his Suika jutsu pretty much screws over Fu here and it could get worst for Fu due to the location.

If Jugo didn't have knowledge on Torune, then Torune could take down Jugo or at least take Jugo down with him but since Jugo has knowledge Torune go out alone.

Yeah Sai would be screwed, he isn't gonna beat the rest of Taka and even if he tried to help someone else, Taka could have a member of it's own help in that same fight which likely won't go in Sai's favor.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 11, 2014)

Why are people saying Karin can use chains? That's only in BL, this is IC.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 11, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Why are people saying Karin can use chains?



Because she has canonly done so.



> That's only in BL, this is IC.



Her trigger was Sasuke, it was her desperation to save Sasuke by any means which then she used the chains. She just wanted Spiral Zetsu out of the way, nothing suggest she was outright bloodlusted at that time. Why do you think she only did enough to get past Spiral Zetsu and keep it moving? If she was outright bloodlusted then wouldn't she had stay behind and fill up her bloodlusted thirst and killed the guy instead of going towards Sasuke *crying about not being able to sense him*? It seems more along the lines of desperation rather then BL wouldn't you say?


----------



## Turrin (Apr 11, 2014)

Sasuke vs Danzo - MS-Sasuke basically fought Danzo to a draw w/o Shisui's eye, with it Danzo obviously wins 

Karin vs Sai - Karin wins and it isn't even close; her portrayal with Uzamaki Powers dwarfs Sai's

Suigetsu vs Fu - I feel as if this could go ether way and it's very hard to call

Juugo vs Torune - Again I feel as if this could go ether way or even end in a draw

At the end of the day:

Best Case Scenario for Taka - Karin + Juugo + Suigetsu vs Danzo (No Sharingan Left). Taka would probably win here

Best Case Scenario for Root - Karin vs Fu + Torune + Danzo (with multiple Sharingan left) + Sasuke turned against them with Koto. Root wins here hands down.

Ultimately this is very close match, but I think Root has slightly better odds to win this.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 11, 2014)

Koto is restricted Turrin


----------



## RedChidori (Apr 12, 2014)

sabco said:


> team root
> 
> there is no obito to save sasuke from Ura shishio here



He can easily Shunshin away from that shit; what kind of fuckin idiot would stand there while some old, dying fucker spews out some black shit and starts to self-destruct?


----------



## Turrin (Apr 12, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Koto is restricted Turrin


Doesn't really matter Danzo should still win with the extra eye for Izanagi.


----------



## Sabco (Apr 12, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> He can easily Shunshin away from that shit; what kind of fuckin idiot would stand there while some old, dying fucker spews out some black shit and starts to self-destruct?




Danzo : ura Shishio !

sasuke : what the fuck is that ? 

sasuke die

he has no knowledge on ura shishio


----------



## RedChidori (Apr 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Doesn't really matter Danzo should still win with the extra eye for Izanagi.





That'll be futile since Sasuke would see it coming. All it takes is a Genjutsu + Chidori Eisou, only this time the Chidori would be aimed for the head .


----------



## RedChidori (Apr 12, 2014)

sabco said:


> Danzo : ura Shishio !
> 
> sasuke : what the fuck is that ?
> 
> ...





Common sense would tell Sasuke to get the fuck out the way, or decapitate his ass with Chidori Eisou.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 12, 2014)

Sauce w/intel on Izanagi VS Danzo w/o Koto? 



Danzo runs away as usual. Only this time Danzo dies uglier.


----------



## RedChidori (Apr 12, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Sauce w/intel on Izanagi VS Danzo w/o Koto?
> 
> 
> 
> Danzo runs away as usual. Only this time Danzo dies uglier.



 with dat gangsta-walk tho !


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 12, 2014)

Danzo vs Sasuke

Sasuke still wins.Once Susanoo is up Danzo will have to Izanagi feint if he wants to live every 5 seconds.In addition Sasuke's Susanoo arrows should knock his summoning away and easily smash his mokutons.Sasuke could also just sharingan mindfuck him like the actual battle with the genjutsu that made him believe he had more sharingan eyes.

Karin vs Sai
Sai wins this because Karin really cant fight if shes not horny for Sasuke

Suigetsu vs Fu
Suigetsu because what can Fu even do to him

Jugo vs Torune
Lmao Jugo takes this no difficulty


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

juugo's laser cannon solos root and suigutsu cleans battlefield with giant water creature.......at that time karin makes sandwich for sasuke....while sasuke eating popcorn and watching juugo's fight....


----------



## Gangryong Ma (Apr 13, 2014)

Sasuke vs Danzo - Danzo has no Koto so Sasuke takes it if things go exactly as they did in the manga.

Suigetsu vs Fu - Fu is a support type and can't really do much, but idk if Suigetsu could get targetted by Shintenshin while in water form... could go either way.

Karin vs Sai - If she could use chains she stomps if not Sai wins.

Juugo vs Torune - I see it going both ways as well.  If Juugo avoids touching Torune he could pull off the victory.  CS could also remove the bugs...?

Overall its pretty even but favoring Taka.


----------



## Sabco (Apr 13, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Sauce w/intel on Izanagi VS Danzo w/o Koto?
> 
> 
> 
> Danzo runs away as usual. Only this time Danzo dies uglier.




man .. sasuke needs that red hair bitch in almost ... every fight to win

without her 

killer B rapes him , Danzo too


----------



## RedChidori (Apr 13, 2014)

sabco said:


> man .. sasuke needs that red hair bitch in almost ... every fight to win
> 
> without her
> 
> killer B rapes him , Danzo too





Doesn't change the fact that Sasuke won fair and square .  What's wrong with a little help? Naruto won almost all his fights with some assistance, so why is it that Sasuke is being patronized for it? Besides, Karin only healed Sasuke twice: the Killer Bee and the Danzo fight in particular. Other than that, Sasuke can fight on his own. And, Sasuke would rip both Bee and Danzo a new asshole at his current state anyway.


----------

